# (Vote) What aluminum reflector for Maglite? SMO, OP, or SMO/OP hybird?



## kaidomain (Oct 8, 2007)

What type of reflector would you like to use in your Maglite C/D and why?

1) SMO (smooth)
2) OP (orange peel)
3) SMO/OP hybird (orange peel near the bulb, and rest of it is smooth)


----------



## sysadmn (Oct 8, 2007)

Mag C/D are great general purpose lights, so a hybrid makes sense. However, the only Mags I keep around are for showing off - too bright or throwers. For that, a smooth reflector is best.


----------



## kaidomain (Oct 8, 2007)

I am actually a little confused about the advantage of SMO/OP hybird. What does it actually do the beam?

I know OP gives smoother hot spot, more spill; SMO gives strong throw, less spill; hybird gives smoother hot spot, less spill?



When using CREE drop-in, I would assume OP would be the most popular. What is the best reflector type for WA1185 or similar?


----------



## StefanFS (Oct 8, 2007)

Smooth without cam, or one variety with cam and one without, that way the one without would be usable for led modded Mäglites with a heatsink insert. Smooth for throw, Mägs have plenty of spill even with smooth reflectors.
Stefan


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 10, 2007)

It really depends entirely on the light source, the quality of the beam you need, how much throw, shape and size of the reflector, etc.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Oct 10, 2007)

smo for throw and with a smaller bulb opening 9mm.


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hybrid, like the one in the 3" wide head on the WE M100x


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 10, 2007)

I really like the ones you are carrying now, big hole and cammed makes for a nice variety of bulbs to be used! A OP would be nice to smooth out some artifacts though.


----------



## sysadmn (Oct 10, 2007)

kaidomain said:


> I am actually a little confused about the advantage of SMO/OP hybird. What does it actually do the beam?
> 
> I know OP gives smoother hot spot, more spill; SMO gives strong throw, less spill; hybird gives smoother hot spot, less spill?
> 
> ...



If I had to guess, I say the hybrid tries to be the best of both worlds. It's OP at critical regions to smooth out the rings, and smooth in regions that are pretty even for better throw.


----------



## eprom (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Kai,

I wish you will sale this reflectors, so I am in for 3xHybrid. (I have also ordered SMO's from you, waiting for the parcel service today)


----------



## Artisan Bill (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Kai,

I voted for OP as my preference is for beam quality over throw. On my Mag85 I like to decrease the focus and not have rings a lot of the time. 

However I would certainly purchase a hybrid SMO/OP to try it out. I have not much experience with hybrid designs except for a light with a luxeon side emitter and the hybrid really makes a nice beam. 

Please Please Please source a range of reflectors for both LED and incan in a range of sizes. I have far more need for LED reflectors than optics.

Thanks for starting this thread


----------



## FILIPPO (Oct 11, 2007)

I really prefer OP reflector becouse of the beam quality...but this is just IMO...

I think that you have to choose the reflector that you need...if you need throw use a SMO if not use an OP:thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd prefer OP over smooth for beam quality, sure you lose throw and a generally more expensive reflector...but hey, you lose some you gain some

I don't see the point of a hybrid unless it can be created to have excellent throw and peripheral flood from one light.....


----------



## MikeSalt (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a hybrid in one of my Cybalite (Nuwai) C-cell Lux III. It seems to be a perfect fusion of smooth beam, yet with excellent throw. It has amazed me that others have not adopted this.

Having said that, my FiveMega Medium Orange Peel reflector is fantastic.


----------



## Trashman (Oct 11, 2007)

OP, for me. I like a nice, smooth, wide beam. 


Are we all going to see the $5 dollar (shipped!) aluminum reflectors we've been waiting for? lol


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 12, 2007)

New to luxery flashlights, the only OP I have is an L0D and I like it. The only SMOs I have are all Mags, and I dislike them all. So OP if it fixes the beam quality and hybrid if it fixes the beam quality.

Answer: whichever throws the most light while ALSO smoothing the beam. And thank you for checking with us, I'm ready to buy 6!


----------



## Brozneo (Oct 12, 2007)

OP because I want a smooth beam which has abit of spill as well, I find smooth reflectors in the mags with the WA1111 and 1185 leave the beam with a nasty filament smuge!


----------



## Ty_Bower (Oct 12, 2007)

I've got a light OP and a medium OP for my Mags. Of course, I've got a stock reflector or two lying around as well. I prefer the MOP in nearly every situation.


----------



## redlaw55 (Sep 17, 2008)

I would like to see what most people need, a new LED reflector for the Maglite. One that will wrap around the 1W, 3W, and 5W LEDs, and also fit a drop-in module. (This would not be a design for P7 and larger LEDs).


----------



## mitch79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Voted SMO/OP hybrid.
Just enough orange peel to remove the doughnut hole whilst maximising throw with multi-emitter LED's. (Edit: Oops, just realised this is in the Incan forum, oh well )
I've used both cutdown Mag SMO reflectors and KD OP reflectors. Something in between would be ideal IMO.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 19, 2008)

kaidomain said:


> What type of reflector would you like to use in your Maglite C/D and why?
> 
> 1) SMO (smooth)
> 2) OP (orange peel)
> 3) SMO/OP hybird (orange peel near the bulb, and rest of it is smooth)


 
TOTALLY NUMBER 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why make something that I can already buy from 4 other guys on here right now? 
Make something different! 
And give it the option for the cam to be removable while you are at it.
Get yourself some money from the LED crowd that way! Kill those ugly cree rings while still giving us some throw!


----------



## Patriot (Sep 19, 2008)

Generally I prefer op but depending on the set up I would prefer smo. Considering both styles are widely available I voted hybrid.


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 19, 2008)

This thread is a month away from a year old, so I'm not sure if KD is still doing this.

But I'd also pick the hybrid.


----------



## warubozu (Apr 25, 2012)

Where can one purchase a aluminum hybrid reflector the Maglite D?


----------

